# Leftover Beer Can Chix...Ideas???



## titus0327 (Apr 26, 2010)

Well Ive got a bunch of left over beer can chicken.  I was gonna freeze some, and Ive already made some chicken salad sandwiches.  Any ideas for the rest of it?

Thanks.


----------



## rdknb (Apr 26, 2010)

I always like chicken gravy sammies


----------



## fired up (Apr 26, 2010)

Make a sandwich with it and enter it in the throwdown.


----------



## timberjet (Apr 26, 2010)

Enchilada's are pretty easy and awfully good.


----------



## nascar2163 (Apr 26, 2010)

chicken pot pie


----------



## pops6927 (Apr 26, 2010)

Cut up for stir fry
make chicken salad sandwiches
shred into spaghetti sauce 
soak in red wine and re-grill
bone out, saving the bones for chicken soup stock
make chicken noodle casserole
make chicken soup or stew
take boneless pieces and bread and quick fry for chicken nuggets (add sugar to breading to make it brown quickly, don't need to overcook the chicken, just warm through).
batter fry for sweet and sour chicken
use a blender and make chicken pate and serve on crackers
re-smoke chunks and do as above and make smokey chicken pate
just nibble at it cold, better for you than ice cream at night!


----------



## rbranstner (Apr 26, 2010)

Sandwiches are always great or I also LOVE Nachos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## scarbelly (Apr 26, 2010)

Chop it up and add some Chipotle or Salsa to it and make the best tacos or burritos you ever had


----------



## fourthwind (Apr 26, 2010)

Chicken Enchilada's!!!!


----------



## beer-b-q (Apr 26, 2010)

Smoked Chicken Salad or Use in Spaghetti Sauce...


----------



## indyadmin1974 (Apr 26, 2010)

Chicken noodle soup or chicken and dumplings


----------



## ifitsdeadsmokeit (Apr 26, 2010)

fajitas have my vote...smoke the veggies and there ya go...


----------



## cowgirl (Apr 26, 2010)

My favorite is smoked chicken chile rellanos...

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=77860


----------



## fourthwind (Apr 26, 2010)

Thanks for posting that Cowgirl.  Those look amazing! I am saving that link for when my Aneheims come out of the garden.


----------



## cowgirl (Apr 26, 2010)

You're sure welcome!  Good luck with your aneheim crop...those are my favorites!


----------



## morkdach (Apr 26, 2010)

shred it on texas toast with horseradish bacon lettuce and a matter


----------



## mythmaster (Apr 26, 2010)

Quesadillas!


----------



## mballi3011 (Apr 26, 2010)

Now I don't know if theres anything let after pops gave you his ideas but how about some tacos and burritos. They are easy and if you can make some homemade  tortillas you would really be in there.


----------



## eman (Apr 27, 2010)

Fajitas  Is the thing


----------



## titus0327 (Apr 29, 2010)

Thanks for all the great suggestions. I decided to go with enchiladas. They turned out great. I even had some left over for lunch the next day. Ya cant beat getting 3 great meals out of some beer can chicken. Thanks again for all the suggestions.

Before the oven...


Out of the oven...


----------



## deserttoad (Apr 29, 2010)

My kids love pizza made out of the leftover chicken. We use bbq sauce instead of pizza sauce and usually the three cheese mexican blend. then add stuff til we're happy. Olives, chilis, garlic, onions, mushrooms....

Enchiladas look tasty!


----------



## kansasqueball (May 8, 2010)

Make yourself a chicken kickasserole!!!


----------



## gunner69 (May 8, 2010)

Do a search for Buffalo Chicken Balls..You'll love them


----------



## south jersey bbq tim (May 9, 2010)

smoked chicken salad is awsome..i always do that


----------



## gunner69 (May 9, 2010)

Had to go back and look it up but heres the link...

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=88822


----------



## ellymae (May 9, 2010)

Thanks for the link - these will be making it into the rotation this summer. 

As for the left over chicken suggestions.....
Chicken and dumplings. 
Buffalo chicken pizza - we use blue cheese dressing for the sauce, then the chicken, a dousing of hot sauce, then a mix of chedder, mozzarella and blue cheese  - delish!


----------



## bignick (May 9, 2010)

Quesadillas

Spray hot skilltet with pam...add flour tort...add meat....add cheese....add other tort...flip...quarter...dollop of sour cream and side of salsa...walla


----------

